# Precision Scale tank cars on my layout



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the oil loading dock out on the layout today. And that meant I could bring out my new additions to the layout this year...two Precision Scale 1:24 scale tank cars. 

My layout is predominately 1:22.5 scale. But the 1:24 tank car scale does not stick out as much as I thought it would.

I think they look nice with the Chama style oil loading dock. And they are a vast improvement in prototype appearance over my old Bachmann tank cars. The best part about the new tanks might be the removable tank tops so they can "load" up at the oil dock.

I added LGB metal wheels to raise them a bit to better match my other rolling stock. I also added Kadee couplers (Kadee 900).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt; 

They are looking really good. Now you will need to dribble a very small amount of gloss black acrylic paint around that site to simulate small "spills." 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey 
P.S. Don't know whether you need any oil storage tanks, but appropriately-painted three pound coffee cans work very well with the ten foot rule. One pound cans work well for smaller tanks. I have not had a chance to set mine out yet. I collected them way back when I was in a "coffee club" where I worked.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You''ll never derail with those flanges.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Jun 2013 06:46 PM 
You''ll never derail with those flanges. 
So far they haven't


----------

